# favorite kitty position?



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

I think mine is when they sit on their haunches and lick their bellies, with the forearms bent. They look like little furry Buddhas.


----------



## Jacq (May 17, 2012)

My favourite is when Io does the "long cat" position, but her tail sticks out perpendicular to it.

She moved by the time I snapped this pic, but it's close;


----------



## jadis (Jul 9, 2011)

Oooh, I love it when they tuck their front paws underneath their bodies like this:


----------



## Jacq (May 17, 2012)

^^ - we call that one the "Meatloaf"


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Those pics are adorable. 

Io just has a spectacular tail. I can't believe she can make it so straight. My girls' always look floppy, even when they're stretched out like that.

I always wonder if certain positions correspond to certain moods. When they wrap their tails around themselves, I always think they're cold. :crazy


----------



## jadis (Jul 9, 2011)

Jacq said:


> ^^ - we call that one the "Meatloaf"


I like that, I usually just call it the "no legs".


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Definitely the crossed paws













little Cali











And I just snapped this on my phone the other night (sorry for the quality), but I think it's the first time I've ever seen Cleo do the crossed paws.


----------



## Ragdoll_Joy (Jul 13, 2012)

My favoirite is the "sit pretty". Where they sit and have their tail wrap around their front paws  I don't have a picture of Joy doing that yet... But here is one of her and the crossed paws!









I also love it when she sleep in a furball She seems to try and take up as least space around her and makes herself into a small sleeping ball of fur with her tail wrapped around herself! Here she is doing just that:


----------



## Cat-Daddy (Jun 16, 2012)

All those pictures are absolutely adorable  Thanks for sharing.

Personally I like when my cats are all cuddled up together forming a big ball of fluff and fur!


----------



## phoebs1992 (Sep 18, 2012)

I don't know what you would call it but I love when he sleeps this way.


----------



## Cat-Daddy (Jun 16, 2012)

I call that 'relaxing 101'... :-D


----------



## jadis (Jul 9, 2011)

Joy, is this the "sit pretty"? Bonnie does this all the time. I call it the "we are siamese if you please".


----------



## phoebs1992 (Sep 18, 2012)

This is another one of my favorites.


----------



## Jacq (May 17, 2012)

eeee every position is cute!



phoebs1992 said:


> I don't know what you would call it but I love when he sleeps this way.


I love this one too. It's just so cute when they try to cover up their eyes with their paws. X)


----------



## Goldtanker (Jan 9, 2011)

Midnight, the wild cat, does the same thing!


----------



## BrnTabbyLvr (Sep 22, 2012)

Great thread!  

I call this "playing hide and seek."


----------



## 3furbabies (Dec 7, 2011)

jadis said:


> Oooh, I love it when they tuck their front paws underneath their bodies like this:


 
We call this the Mallard because they look like a sitting duck, especially when the eyes are closed. Haha

I like the curled up in a small ball position










The passed out like a drunk pose










The sexy sitting pose


----------



## lausa (Sep 23, 2012)

My Ozzy always does the 'sit pretty' thing; I just took this today!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

3furbabies said:


> The passed out like a drunk pose


LOL. Great picture!


----------



## Jacq (May 17, 2012)

Here's Io's rendition of "passed out like a drunk"









And another for the list - The Lion










I also like when they stick their butt up and streeeeetch their front paws out, but I don't have any pics of that one.


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

Goldtanker said:


> Midnight, the wild cat, does the same thing!


haha "See no Evil". ET does that all the time, I thought he finds the lighting too strong.


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

http://www.catforum.com/forum/images/CatForum/attach/jpg.gif
http://www.catforum.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=4935&stc=1&d=1348563896
http://www.catforum.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=4936&stc=1&d=1348563896
http://www.catforum.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=4937&stc=1&d=1348563896


----------



## Ragdoll_Joy (Jul 13, 2012)

jadis said:


> Joy, is this the "sit pretty"? Bonnie does this all the time. I call it the "we are siamese if you please".


YUP! That's it  Great pic!


----------



## Ragdoll_Joy (Jul 13, 2012)

snowy said:


> http://www.catforum.com/forum/images/CatForum/attach/jpg.gif
> http://www.catforum.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=4935&stc=1&d=1348563896
> http://www.catforum.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=4936&stc=1&d=1348563896
> http://www.catforum.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=4937&stc=1&d=1348563896


 
LOL! I love the first one


----------



## Remy2012 (Aug 1, 2012)

http://www.catforum.com/forum/members/48988-remy2012-albums558-remy-my-siberian-forest-cat-picture3123-lazy-boy.jpg


----------



## khyros (Sep 23, 2012)

Tulah is 4 months old, spends half her time sleeping, so these are my fav positions. When she's awake, she's probably moving too fast to be taken a pic.. lol. Still trying to get a pic of her yawning.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

There are a ridiculous number of cute pics here. Love the paw hiding the face, but my girls don't do that very often. I also love the pose that Jacq mentioned - the big stretch with the butt way up in the air. But I don't have any pics - I don't even have any of the buddha pose that I like.

I'd say that the pic below is one of my favorite positions, but I think I've only seen Margaux do this twice.


----------



## JasonBond (Aug 25, 2012)

I love what we call "the faceplant" My 14 yr old cat Noel (RIP) used to do this all the time.









And the one where we always tell each other "you assembled the cat incorrectly"


----------



## khyros (Sep 23, 2012)

Thai said:


> And the one where we always tell each other "you assembled the cat incorrectly"




that's seriously hilarious .. i laughed so hard my Tulah woke up from her nap 
))


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Fun pictures!

I think my favorite of Murphy's is what we call the "Sphinxie" pose. He looks like he's taking himself very seriously. It reminds me of stone lions you see on the end of bridges . . . very regal. In moments like this we call him "Murphy of the Serengeti."


----------



## Goldtanker (Jan 9, 2011)

The classic "Guard Cat" position. :smile:


----------



## hrlw817 (Oct 4, 2012)

Not real sure what this one is called, but, it's cute.










Or this one, although Abby looks comfy.










"Sitting pretty" is probably my favorite. I also like the "meatloaf" but I have no pic of that one.










Of course, there is always the "cat in the box peeking at you" one too!!


----------



## ndiniz (Jun 29, 2009)

I consider the one where the cat comes up to you, flops over & shows their tummy is the "rub my tummy" or "pet me..... NOW!!!" position


----------



## GhostTown (Jan 12, 2012)

Classic raggie flop:










The bear hug..... very consistent with Truman:










Raggie "hang":










Oscar in a superman........ Baron trying his best to mimick:










Oscar hatchin' eggs:










Double decker:










Testing _this_ box, before trying the _next_ box:










The End:


----------



## scratchingpost (Oct 7, 2012)

I like the one where cats lay on their backs with all their limbs slightly curled. I've heard it called the dead roach position but it looks really cute, especially with the kitty purring during a nap.


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

Hi GhostTown, I really like the 2nd and 3rd pict.

Hi Kitty-The-Cat, that's what ET does all the time. He will lead us to his room, then "flop", lie on his back, acting cute, lol...is that asking for a belly rub? Till now, I never dared rub his belly...lol...asking for trouble only, lol...


----------



## binkyhoo (Feb 16, 2003)

October said:


> Fun pictures!
> 
> I think my favorite of Murphy's is what we call the "Sphinxie" pose. He looks like he's taking himself very seriously. It reminds me of stone lions you see on the end of bridges . . . very regal. In moments like this we call him "Murphy of the Serengeti."


How nice. Love it. I allso like the Sit'in Pretty pose.


----------



## JasonBond (Aug 25, 2012)

Jason doing the faceplant like Noel used to do


----------

